# κοκομπόης / κοκομπόι



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Η λέξη *κοκομπόης *(ή σε άκλιτο: _*κοκομπόι *_/ _*κοκομπόυ*_, το οποίο μπορεί να είναι είτε αρσενικού είτε ουδέτερου γένους — καθώς και σε δίλεκτο: _*κοκο μπόι*_, όπου η πρώτη λέξη απαντά συστηματικά άτονη) χρησιμοποιείται ως υποτιμητικός χαρακτηρισμός προσώπου για κάποιον που είναι φλούφλης, χαλβάς, βουτυρομπεμπές, τρυφερό πόδι κττ. Παραδείγματα χρήσης:

-Τι κάνεις όταν ο άνθρωπος που έχεις αποφασίσει ότι είναι ο άντρας που θέλεις να μοιραστείς την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου κάνει μια δουλειά που δεν σου αρέσει και πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορείς να την αντέξεις στο μέλλον;
*-Εντάξει, δεν είναι και κοκομπόι — νταλικέρης είναι ο άνθρωπος.* [Ερωταπόκριση από συζήτηση στο sxeseis.gr]
Αυτός ο τόσο έξυπνος άνθρωπος, που έκανε παρέα με όλη την υψηλή διανόηση της Ευρώπης, που είχε αντιμετωπίσει στις ζούγκλες του Αμαζόνιου και του Κονγκό στην κυριολεξία άγρια θηρία και αποικιοκράτες με πιστόλια και μαστίγια, ζούσε σε μια αυταπάτη και τελικά πέθανε τόσο άδοξα. *Αυτός ο άνθρωπος πιάστηκε κορόιδο από ένα «κοκο μπόι», που του έριξαν δίπλα οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες της εποχής.* Όταν ξαφνικά κατάλαβε την πραγματικότητα ήταν πολύ αργά. [Από κριτική του βιβλίου _Το όνειρο του Κέλτη_ εδώ: http://www.kimanews.gr/culture-gr/item/682-το-όνειρο-του-έλληνα]
Το RX8 σου κάνει κοπλιμέντο σαν οδηγό, κάτοχος s2000 μαύρο 500 άλογα απο Γέρακα τα παραδέχτηκε τα παραπάνω. Σαν σύνολο αμαξιού μην μιλάμε καλύτερα, μηδέν ποιότητα και εξοπλισμός, this is Sparta που λένε και στην μάπα πάρτα και φάε και ωραίο σηματάκι *μικρέ τσιλιμπό κοκομπόι* που ήθελες 2λιτρο. Δεν με χάλασαν ποτέ τα 1300, ίδιο σήμα με το Saxo μου. [ΣτΖ: Η αναφορά στο «σηματάκι» σχετίζεται με το κόστος (τού σήματος) των τελών κυκλοφορίας, αφού το RX8 λογίζεται λόγω Βάνκελ 1300άρι ενώ το s2000 είναι δίλιτρο· οπότε ο κοκομπόης εκεί τον πίνει και υποφέρει. Ο επιθετικός χαρακτηρισμός «τσιλιμπό» είναι άκλιτος επιτατικός υποτιμητικός και πιθανότατα έχει προκύψει από τη φράση «τσιριμπίμ-τσιριμπόμ» με τροπή τού ενός υγρού (ρ) στο άλλο (λ) και σίγηση του /μ/· πρβλ. «Σιμόνα το μελαχρινό τσιριμπί-τσιριμπό 20χρονο πορνίδιο Φυλής 84 ισόγειο» από διαδικτυακό εύρημα.]
Πέθαναν αυτά, Μπάμπη· σε λίγο που θα παίρνουμε 400 ευρώ μισθό να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα δίνουμε 100άρικα *στον κοκομπόι με το τροπετιασμένο Φεράρι* για 15 λεπτά — για να πάρει άλλο ένα ο χαβαλές κι εσύ να μην έχεις ούτε για σουβλάκι. [ΣτΖ: Ο ποιητής αναφέρεται σε τούτο 'δώ: http://www.ferraridrive.gr/index.ph...d=1&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=257· ο χαρακτηρισμός «τροπετιασμένο» είναι υποτιμητικός για αυτοκίνητο που είτε πράγματι είτε φέρεται είτε είναι σαν να έχει προέλθει από μετατροπή με τροπέτο ή έχει φάει γερή στούκα.]
*Λάλησες, κοκο μποϊ;* Έχεις κράξει το σύμπαν όλο για τα κολλήματα που τρώει, και τώρα σκας τέτοιο ποστάκι; Ερωτευτήκαμε, ε; [ΣτΖ: Η γραφή «κοκο μποϊ» sic, αμφότερα άτονα και το _μπόι _με διαλυτικά.]
.
Σε ξένες γλώσσες υπάρχει το γαλλικό _*Co-Co Boy*_ το οποίο ήταν τίτλος εκπομπής· λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω να έχει σχέση με το δικό μας καθότι η εν λόγω εκπομπή ήταν προ εικοσαετίας, άγνωστη στην Ελλάδα, και το _Cocoboy _αναφερόταν σε γυναίκες (playmates). Στα αγγλικά τώρα, μια εγγραφή _*coco boy*_ "μαύρος ομοφυλόφιλος" στο urbandictionary.com κρίνεται πιθανότατα αναξιόπιστη — ενώ το Cassell's δίνει ένα άσχετο με το θέμα μας παρωχημένο _cocko _κι ένα επίσης άσχετο με το θέμα μας και βαρύ _coco _"ακάθαρτος πρωκτός", και κανέναν όρο σύμπλοκο με /koko/ και τη λέξη _boy_.

Επομένως είμαστε σε θέση να υποθέσουμε εύλογα και βάσιμα ότι ο σχηματισμός της λέξης γεννήθηκε απευθείας στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αν και οι ακριβείς συνθήκες και μηχανισμοί είναι ακόμη προς διερεύνηση· ωστόσο μπορούμε να κάνουμε και τις ακόλουθες συναφείς παρατηρήσεις:

Ο όρος _*κοκο-*_ που αποτελεί το α' συνθετικό της λέξης είναι χαρακτηριστικά υποτιμητικός για την περιγραφή μοσχαναθρεμένων βουτυρόπαιδων που είναι λαπάδες, όπως τεκμαίρουν:
Ο περιβόητος *Κοκός *που έτσι καλείτο χλευαστικώς για να αναδειχτεί το άτολμο, άβγαλτο, αμβλύνουν και κακομαθημένο της προσωπικότητάς του.
Ο συναφής χαρακτηρισμός _*κοκοφίκος*_· πρβλ. κ. _φιφιφόκος _και άλλες λεκτικές κατασκευές με χρήση των συγκεκριμένων παρηχήσεων και φθογγικών επαναλήψεων.
Ο _*κοκοβιός*_ που, ως χαρακτηρισμός προσώπων, είναι υποτιμητικός και περιγράφει κι αυτός επίσης «τον φλώρο ή τον φλούφλη, ο οποίος είναι και ολίγον τι χαζός ή αγαθιάρης».
Το ηχομιμητικό *κοκοκό *για το κακάρισμα, το οποίο φυσικά παραπέμπει στην _κότα _"δειλός, άτολμος, κωλώστρα, χέστης".

Ο όρος _*-μπόης / -μπόι*_ που αποτελεί το β' συνθετικό της λέξης έχει δώσει (λόγω της επίδρασης της αγγλικής) χαρακτηρισμούς προσώπων, όπως π.χ. _πλεϊμπόι_, _τεντιμπόης_, _καμπόης (sic)_, _φανμπόης_, _γκολντενμπόι_ — είναι δε αξιοσημείωτο ότι (πλην του _καουμπόη_· ωστόσο βλ. φρ. «κάνω τον καμπόη») το β' συνθετικό _boy _έχει στα ελληνικά μια πούδρινη αύρα σαλονιού, βρε παιδάκι μου.
.
Όπως πάντα, οι δικές σας διορθώσεις και προσθήκες στα όσα συγκέντρωσα και έγραψα παραπάνω είναι εξόχως ευπρόσδεκτες.

Με την ευκαιρία δε, ιδού και άλλα δύο λεξιλογικά νήματα με αναφορές σε φλούφληδες και φλώρους:
fratty = κολεγιόπαιδο, λελές
ντιντήδες


----------



## Irini (Nov 1, 2012)

H σχέση με τα go-go boys αποκλείεται;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ ότι το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν είχα πού να το βασίσω (καθότι τα go-go boys είναι κατά κανόνα σφίχτερμεν, κάθε άλλο δηλαδή παρά λαπάδες). Να δούμε τι θα πουν κι οι υπόλοιποι. :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2012)

Μπα, εμένα μου φέρνει στο νου το *κοκό*, το φαγητό του μωρού, όπως στη φράση φάε το κοκό σου, μπέμπη, όπου εννοούμε ότι «είσαι πολύ μικρός ή άσχετος ή ανώριμος για να ασχολείσαι με αυτή την υπόθεση».


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2012)

Κι εγώ το κοκό σκέφτηκα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Παίδες, αυτό το _κοκό _το αγνοούσα — ήξερα μόνον το _κοκό _στη γνωστή σημασία «δεν έχει κοκό σήμερα κλπ» και, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μάλλον το κοκό τού μπέμπη πρέπει να προηγήθηκε σε σχέση με το κοκό του μπαμπά (γλωσσικώς, τουλάχιστον). Οπότε, μάθαμε πάλι και κάτι σήμερα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 1, 2012)

Το μόνο κοκομπόι που γουστάρω είναι ο Κοκομπίλhttp://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l4a16yiRdr1qzdi59o1_500.jpg


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Μην σου πω (τον Κοκομπίλ τον θυμόμουνα, αλλά τώρα έψαξα το στόρι του και διαπίστωσα) ότι το χαρακτηριστικότερό του στοιχείο ήταν πως έπινε χαμομήλι — δεν ξέρω, ίσως να σχετίζεται. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE%BF%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AF%CE%BB


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2012)

Ζάζουλα, δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις ακούσεις την έκφραση: «Μαμ, κακά, κοκό και νάνι». Εδώ το «κοκό» επικεντρώνεται στη δεύτερη σημασία, καθώς η άλλη λειτουργία καλύπτεται ήδη από το «μαμ».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Φυσικά και την έχω ακούσει, αλλά μόνο με τις τρεις συνιστώσες της (δλδ χωρίς το κοκό), όπως την έχει και το slang.gr.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Irini said:


> H σχέση με τα go-go boys αποκλείεται;


Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα πρώτο.



Zazula said:


> Δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ ότι το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά δεν είχα πού να το βασίσω (καθότι τα go-go boys είναι κατά κανόνα σφίχτερμεν, κάθε άλλο δηλαδή παρά λαπάδες). Να δούμε τι θα πουν κι οι υπόλοιποι. :)


Ναι, αλλά κάνουν μια δουλειά που πολλοί ίσως θεωρούν πως *είναι* για λαπάδες, καθότι απευθύνεται σε γυναίκες και ομοφυλόφιλους άντρες, δεν είναι κουραστική, απαιτεί να ασχολούνται με τον εαυτό τους όλη μέρα, να φτιάχνουν μαλλί, να αποτριχώνουν το στήθος άρα να φαίνονται πιο λεπτεπίλεπτοι και όχι άντρες πολλά βαρείς, γκρικ λόβερ με τρίχα για πουλόβερ κλπ. (Τώρα θα πεις ότι η δουλειά είναι δύσκολη γιατί απαιτεί γυμναστήρια και φυσική αντοχή και άλλα τέτοια ζαζουλοεπιχειρήματα, αλλά εγώ εστιάζω στην εξωτερική εικόνα κυρίως). Δεν είναι δύσκολο, λοιπόν, να μετακινηθεί η σημασία ένα τσακ πιο κείθε, και να αρχίσει να σημαίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο του χλεχλέ.

Στη φράση «Αυτός ο άνθρωπος πιάστηκε κορόιδο από ένα "κοκο μπόι", που του έριξαν δίπλα οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες της εποχής», νομίζω ότι είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο αυτό: το go-go boy, που πουλάει έρωτα για χρήμα, την έπεσε στον Ρότζερ Κάιζμεντ που λέγαν πως ήταν και ομοφυλόφιλος, για να τον παρασύρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Irini said:


> H σχέση με τα go-go boys αποκλείεται;


Ελαμουντέ. Όποιος δεν ξέρει τι είναι τα go-go boys αλλά έχει ακούσει για go-go girls, τι συσχετισμό είναι το πιθανότερο ότι θα κάνει;


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2012)

Παρωνυχ.: Τον Ιρλανδό Sir Roger Casement τον ήξερα να προφέρεται Κέισμεντ. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2012)

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να το έγραψα λάθος - δυστυχώς δεν έχω audio τώρα για να το διασταυρώσω.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 1, 2012)

Λέτε να έχουν καμιά σχέση με τα κοκοψόψαρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Μια ξαφνική έμπνευση, αλλά άντε να την τεκμηριώσεις, όμως:

Μήπως ο κοκομπόης ξεκίνησε από τον καουμπόη Σοκολάτα Καρνέισιον που έσωζε την Λόλα, τη Ρόζα κλπ; Με άλλα λόγια, κόκο από το cocoa;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 1, 2012)

Το κοκομπόι ως αντιδιαστολή στον καουμπόη. Ό,τι είναι ο ένας _δεν_ είναι ο άλλος.;)
Πώς το λέει και το ά_*ζ*_μα; _Τι να τα κάνω τα τραγούδια σας; Είναι πολύ ζαχαρωμένα, ταιριάζουν για σοκολατόπαιδα, μα δεν ταιριάζουνε για μένα..._


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, ούτε το αγγλικό _cocoa boy_ φαίνεται να βοηθάει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2012)

Εμένα ο νους μου μόλις το είδα πήγε στον Κοκομπίλ

Όσο για το κοκό του μπέμπη, εμείς το χρησιμοποιούσαμε για να δηλώσουμε το γλυκό, όχι το φαγητό, και είχε και πληθυντικό, τα κοκά.


----------

